# Nuts for Diabetics



## Abhinav Kant (Jul 16, 2018)

I am newly diagnosed diabetic with a Blood sugar reading of 50. I have been having nuts for long time as they help me get good energy at work. 

But now i wish to know which Nuts are ok to eat for Diabetics and in what quantity on a daily basis? 

There is a lot of information on internet but its very confusing to find  if diabetics should eat nuts or not ?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi Abhinav, welcome to the forum  Nuts are fine for people with diabetes - walnuts and brazil nuts are particularly good because of the minerals they contain  Cashews contain less carbohydrate than peanuts, but personally I find that peanuts don't affect me at all  As for quantity, everything in moderation of course, but around 25g as a snack should be fine  They're mostly protein, but do tend to be quite high calorie, if you are watching your calories


----------



## Abhinav Kant (Jul 16, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Hi Abhinav, welcome to the forum  Nuts are fine for people with diabetes - walnuts and brazil nuts are particularly good because of the minerals they contain  Cashews contain less carbohydrate than peanuts, but personally I find that peanuts don't affect me at all  As for quantity, everything in moderation of course, but around 25g as a snack should be fine  They're mostly protein, but do tend to be quite high calorie, if you are watching your calories




Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## Mark T (Jul 16, 2018)

I eat all of those (plus a few more different types).  But I watch the cashews because they are more carby (30g Carb/100g) and moreish.  Pistachio's are a little carby, but as long as you get the shelled type then it's not too bad (as that slows you down).


----------



## khskel (Jul 17, 2018)

Walnuts and Brazil's for me.


----------



## Spireite72 (Jul 17, 2018)

I love Brazil nuts


----------



## JePh (Aug 6, 2018)

Abhinav Kant said:


> I am newly diagnosed diabetic with a Blood sugar reading of 50. I have been having nuts for long time as they help me get good energy at work.
> 
> But now i wish to know which Nuts are ok to eat for Diabetics and in what quantity on a daily basis?
> 
> There is a lot of information on internet but its very confusing to find  if diabetics should eat nuts or not ?


Almonds for me. Good for vitamin E


----------



## Ljc (Aug 6, 2018)

Atm its  Walnuts for me.  I also love Brazil nuts 



Spoiler



especially when covered in chocolate 


Macadamias.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 6, 2018)

Personally for me I have to be careful with nuts as they aggravate my IBS.


----------



## chaoticcar (Aug 6, 2018)

Walnuts with a chunk of blue cheese (glass of red wine on the side ) !!!
   Carol


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Aug 6, 2018)

Mostly I eat walnuts or pecans as snacks, but sometimes I might have a brazil, or a few cashews with my meal.


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 6, 2018)

I`ve got some Alesto mixed nuts from Lidl, walnuts, almonds, cashews, hazelnuts. No salt but really tasty.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 7, 2018)

Almonds, hazelnuts, walnuts.

Too damn much of them, when I look at the cals & fats info.


----------



## Rachel64 (Aug 7, 2018)

Almonds are my go to snack


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 7, 2018)

Rachel64 said:


> Almonds are my go to snack



Me too. But then I realised yesterday that chomping away at 200g of them in a day is maybe not an excellent dietary move.


----------



## Radders (Aug 7, 2018)

The only nuts I’m not keen on are Macadamias. Hazelnuts on their own don’t do much for me either but they’re lovely in chocolate! 
I use nuts to reduce the overall GI of a snack such as a piece of fruit, as well as a key source of protein in my mostly vegetarian diet. 
I do have to be careful especially with peanuts that I don’t consume far too many calorie-wise!


----------



## Rachel64 (Aug 7, 2018)

Eddy Edson said:


> Me too. But then I realised yesterday that chomping away at 200g of them in a day is maybe not an excellent dietary move.



Whoops, but easy to do!


----------

